# waterslides



## Bucksta (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm trying to find a pool in Central(ish) London with waterslides and similar childish goodies.  I can recall a few out in Harrow and Watford from when I was a kid, but would really prefer something a little bit more central.  Does anyone know of any?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 5, 2006)

Latchmere Pool in Battersea has *a* waterslide shaped like an elephant (you slide down down the trunk) - kids only & prob not that exciting for anyone older than about 7.  There's a wave machine as well, but the pool itself is pretty small.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2006)

Archway Pool has a wave machine and a slide. The new pool at Swiss Cottage might have exciting things but I haven't been yet. 

The Oasis pool which is near Tottenham Court Road has an inside bit and an outside bit


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 5, 2006)

Theres this good one in Woolwich, cant remember what its called but the  tubes go outside the building and you can see it from the ferry


----------



## Sweetpea (Jun 6, 2006)

Ms Ordinary said:
			
		

> Latchmere Pool in Battersea has *a* waterslide shaped like an elephant (you slide down down the trunk) - kids only & prob not that exciting for anyone older than about 7.  There's a wave machine as well, but the pool itself is pretty small.


Ooh, I wonder if that's the one that used to be in Elephant and Castle pool when I was a kid.


----------



## pootle (Jun 6, 2006)

It is!

It's one of my earliest memories of London, the Elephant and Castle swimming pool. It was ace!   The way the pool sloped down like a beach, and those strange big plastic domes in the water too!

I was very sad when I moved back to London as a growed up that it was all gone


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 8, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> It is!
> 
> It's one of my earliest memories of London, the Elephant and Castle swimming pool. It was ace!



It was the first place I ever saw a man having a wank.... I was less than 10 years old at the time.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 8, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It was the first place I ever saw a man having a wank.... I was less than 10 years old at the time.



 

anyone remember richmond slides? went as a kid a couple of times. the black hole was great!

used to get the urban myths of razor blades in blue tak on the sides!


----------



## Zappomatic (Jun 12, 2006)

Sadly Watford Springs was demolished several years ago - it was poorly built and was structurally unsound. The builders no longer existed so the council couldn't claim any compensation, and couldn't afford/were too tight to rebuild it. Flats and houses there now 

And Harrow Leisure Centre had the flumes removed when it was refurbished in the 90s.


----------



## Onket (Apr 22, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> Theres this good one in Woolwich, cant remember what its called but the  tubes go outside the building and you can see it from the ferry



Anyone got any info about this?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.bromleymytime.org.uk/pavilion-activities.html

this place in bromley seems to have flumes... 

I use to love elephant and castle swimming pool for the bumpy slide and waves. And purley water palace which has now gone.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2009)

i nearly drownd in the elephant and castle pool, twice actually. someone ran past and knocked me into the deep end the first time and then i go trapped behind the slide and the wave mchine started going the second time.
still dont know how to swim


----------



## Onket (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.bromleymytime.org.uk/pavilion-photo-gallery.html 

They'll do! 

Anyone know of more?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 22, 2009)

Britannia Leisure Centre in Hackney also has a wave machine and a slide.

They're all only available to kids.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone remember that huge water park in Croydon out on Purley Way?

Slides, waves machines, the lot.

Since driving down that way a couple of years ago I noticed a giant cinema/pizza hut/Old Orleans combo in it's place


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2009)

Water palace!!!!

you can drop the T 

It hasnt been there for decades  That was where there was an open air pool when my mum was little iirc


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 22, 2009)

Callie said:


> Water palace!!!!
> 
> you can drop the T
> 
> It hasnt been there for decades  That was where there was an open air pool when my mum was little iirc



Decades?  I went there in 1989 I think.

I suppose that is decades now.

*feels old*


----------



## boohoo (Apr 22, 2009)

Onket said:


> http://www.bromleymytime.org.uk/pavilion-photo-gallery.html
> 
> They'll do!
> 
> Anyone know of more?



can i come along?


----------



## cesare (Apr 22, 2009)

Callie said:


> Water palace!!!!
> 
> you can drop the T
> 
> It hasnt been there for decades  That was where there was an open air pool when my mum was little iirc



I remember the open air pool


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 22, 2009)

cesare said:


> I remember the open air pool



*feels younger*


----------



## cesare (Apr 22, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> *feels younger*



Heh  It closed in the summer of 1979 but we'd already moved to SE London by then. 

My school was right on the Purley Way. We had to run round huge sections of it for PE


----------



## IC3D (Apr 22, 2009)

ahem, the correct term for  a waterslide is Hydroslide, and there should be a huge one built in the middle of London as tall as the gerkin that will be the envy of the world


----------



## pootle (Apr 22, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> Theres this good one in Woolwich, cant remember what its called but the  tubes go outside the building and you can see it from the ferry



It isn't a good one.  Twisted Kitten went there last summer and there are two slides which you have to queue for hours for.  The wave machine was out of action too.  Oh, and the pool got closed cos someone had pooped in it.  One of our party resorted to snorting K and then getting back into the pool to cheer themselves up, it was that grim.

Not as grim as having a drink in Woolwich afterwards though.

AVOID!


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 22, 2009)

cesare said:


> Heh  It closed in the summer of 1979 but we'd already moved to SE London by then.
> 
> My school was right on the Purley Way. We had to run round huge sections of it for PE



Kids don't know they are born these days.

All their exercise consists of is waddling to the nearest chippy. 

I remember back in the early 90's being made to run round some field in Morden as "Cross Country Exercise".

Happy days.  It done me no harm, etc


----------



## cesare (Apr 22, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Kids don't know they are born these days.
> 
> All their exercise consists of is waddling to the nearest chippy.
> 
> ...



Yeah my school called it 'cross country' as well. The even crosser country involved running to join in massive rucks with another school on the other side of the Purley Way - the distance didn't seem half as long then 

I'm out of touch with what schools do with exercise nowadays. But in my local council gym I can attest to regular loads of schoolkids being brought in and left on the treadmills (mostly at walking pace) while the teacher goes and sits somewhere out of the way. There's a running track, tennis courts, football pitch and basketball courts as part of the centre ffs! And most of those kids are seriously overweight. 

Ooooh, hark at her. Ranty


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 22, 2009)

Onket said:


> http://www.bromleymytime.org.uk/pavilion-photo-gallery.html
> 
> They'll do!
> 
> Anyone know of more?



that looks quite similar to Wavelengths pool in Deptford, they have flumes and wave machine.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 22, 2009)

Aquasplash in hemel Hempsted is still open


----------

